
Czech Government Backs 7% Digital Services Tax on Tech Giants - xhruso00
https://news.bloombergtax.com/daily-tax-report-international/czech-government-backs-7-digital-services-tax-on-tech-giants
======
xhruso00
This is a temporary tax till 2024. It is expected EU will introduce its own
tax. It is also an informal pressure on EU leaders.

